

Italy Proposes Internet Access Ban on Single Accusation Of Infringement - d0ne
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110919/03081816004/italy-proposes-law-that-will-ban-people-internet-based-single-accusation-infringement-anyone.shtml

======
CWuestefeld
I hereby accuse each member of the Italian legislature of copyright
infringement.

There, that ought to keep them from causing any further trouble.

